# Tanks, Tanks, Tanks!



## kbrixey (Jun 4, 2012)

So what will happen when disaster strikes? In any emergency situation, natural or man-made, there is always the risk of water and food contamination. So what can you do about this? Well, for those of us who don't like drinking from our toilet tanks, there is a much better and more reliable solution: IBCs. IBC stands for Intermediate Bulk Container, and Totetank is by far the best. I live close to them, and they are good people to do business with. Always have clean water!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

wow brixey, your first post and its an ad? Just throw your business number up there and say your selling stuff and don't pretend your a happy customer!!


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

Yesterday I woke up and found out that the good fairies had visited and left me with all the water I need.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

JoKing said:


> Yesterday I woke up and found out that the good fairies had visited and left me with all the water I need.


That sucks hope it didn't ruin anything.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

md1911 said:


> That sucks hope it didn't ruin anything.


Thankfully, the boiler is up on blocks. Everything else? Nothing I can't live without got ruined. I'm trying to salvage some family heirlooms and photo albums and I finally have motivation to get rid of an old couch. A bit of trivia: plastic tubs float very well but are not seaworthy when stacked.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

How long do you think the filter's good for underwater?


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

I imagine this will work once it's dried out.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

If small electronics got dunked don't turn them on!! Dry them off and toss them in rice for a few days and the rice will suck out the moisture inside. Worked out for my ipod and a phone. Hope the plumber's bill doesn't knock you out!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*So sorry!*

I am so sorry for you! This could happen to any of us, and this should be a wakeup call for any of us.

We could prep for this event also! Store anything of value in water-proof containers, or up high. I am going to check out my basement and see what I need to do.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

All of the rain we had overwhelmed my sump pump. I pumped it out and the sump pump along with a bilge pump couldn't keep up. I ended up digging up the dry-well and it slowed it down enough. Thanks for the concern, but I ignored a legitimate "what if" scenario. Shame on me lol.


----------



## JoKing (Mar 11, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> If small electronics got dunked don't turn them on!! Dry them off and toss them in rice for a few days and the rice will suck out the moisture inside. Worked out for my ipod and a phone. Hope the plumber's bill doesn't knock you out!


My cousin washed his cell phone and tried the rice trick. He got everything back but the speaker. Probably could have saved the speaker if he hadn't dicked around with it before he dried it out. Good advice on not trying to turn it on.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

it reminds us that if we use underground storage areas that we must be prepared for water in our hole. make sure that your supplies are kept from water invasion as much as possible. I live in the deep south and can not have a basement due to a high water table. we can hit water in some places at a 5 foot deep level. even had problems with digging footing for a house.


----------



## echo1432 (May 16, 2012)

JoKing said:


> How long do you think the filter's good for underwater?


Considering that filter isn't in it's hermetically sealed container it went bad long ago. I hate the micky 2


----------

